# [OT] neuer Deutschland PC

## lamaditx

Hallo Gentoo's,

wie ich eben las http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/komplettsysteme/2004/dezember/der_deutschland_pc_digital/

gibt es ab Montag den neuen Deutschland PC - mit Athlon64 3500+ (S 939), ordentlich Speicher, DVD-+RW usw. Sogar eine DVB-T Karte ist drin. Bin mal gespannt wie der mit Gentoo läuft. Das es ne Nvidia Karte dazu gibt sollten sich die Probleme aber in Grenzen halten. 

Hat jemand schon eine PCI-X Karte mit Gentoo ausprobiert ??

Adrian

mod edit: +[OT]

amne

----------

## rblock

Was erwartest Du von so einem Billig-PC?  :Shocked: 

Erstaunte Grüße

----------

## zielscheibe

999=billig  :Question: 

*nach Luft schnapp*

----------

## rblock

Na, wenn Du rechnest:

Gehäuse ca. 150-170 ? (ein vernünftiges wie z.B. von Termaltake mit ausreichend und LEISEN Lüftern),

Netzteil ca. 90-100 ?,

2 GB FSB 800 RAM ca. 400-500 ?,

Mainboard ca. 200-250 ?,

GraKa ca. 150-200 ?,

DVD-Brenner ca. 100-150 ?,

CD-ROM ca. 100 ? (ein vernünftiges um die gekauften NonAudio-CDs fürs Auto zu klonen),

...

Macht so schon 1.190 - 1.470 ?...

So kann man dann vielleicht ca. 2-3 Jahre mit dem Ding arbeiten.  :Smile:   Auf meinem Notebook (IBM TP A31p mit 1 GB RAM) hier braucht Eclipse Ewigkeiten zum starten.

Und zuhause habe ich o.a. Konfiguration, fahre den P4 3 GH mit 20% Übertaktung und trotzdem wird der Prozessor (mit Standardlüfter von Intel) nicht wärmer als ca. 42° C.  :Smile: 

Warme Grüße

----------

## boris64

ich sag nur:

"wer billig kauft, kauft meist 2 mal."

ps: "Deutschland PC Digital" *prust*

----------

## stahlsau

Fujitsu-Siemens sagt doch schon alles. Billigkram mit unzureichender Qualität (aus eigener [leidvoller] Erfahrung).

Und naja..."Deutschland PC" is wohl eher ein Lockname für script-kiddies und 12jährige gamer.

----------

## Haldir

 *lamaditx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hat jemand schon eine PCI-X Karte mit Gentoo ausprobiert ??
> 
> Adrian

 

PCI-X hat nix mit PCI-E (PCI-Express zu tun), PCI-X läuft ohne Probleme (ist primär nen schnellerer PCI Bus für Serverkarten), wies bei PCI-E und Nvidia in Linux aussieht, habi keine Ahnung

----------

## Lenz

Ich würde da auch lieber ins Fachgeschäft gehen, mir ausgewählte Teile kaufen und die dann selber zusammenschrauben. Dann hat man gute Teile, nichts, was man nicht braucht und auch diesen ganzen OEM-Mist an Software nicht mit dabei.

----------

## rblock

Vor kurzem wurden doch in der c't zwei angeblich so tolle Dell PCs (laut Dell toll), getestet. Abgesehen davon dass sie laut waren, waren sie ganz schön teuer.

Ich habe mir einen vergleichbaren PC auf dem Papier zusammengebaut, mit dem guten Thermaltake Phaser III (das mit den sieben leisen Lüftern), P4 3GHz, 1 GB RAM usw. und kam mit ZUSÄTZLICHEM TFT-Monitor 17" und Laserdrucker auf 200 ? weniger als der Dell kosten sollte. Und das eben sogar MIT Monitor und Drucker. Und das ganze Teil ist eben sehr leise und trotzdem einfach zu übertakten, da das ASUS Board (wie heißt es nochmal: PC4E800-Deluxe?) das schon im BIOS integriert hat.  :Smile: 

Ich wusste schon immer das Dell Mist ist (aber bitte nicht weiter erzählen, dass ich selbst mal ein Notebook und zwei Desktop bei dem Laden gekauft habe  :Wink:   und ich hatte furchtbaren Ärger mit der dämlichen Hotline von Dell  :Sad:   ).

Aber aus Schaden wird man klug, oder?  :Wink: 

Kluge Grüße

----------

## c07

 *rblock wrote:*   

> Was erwartest Du von so einem Billig-PC? 

 

Billig sind heute 300  abwärts (außer man braucht noch Windows) plus Peripherie. Wenn man damit nicht spielen, sondern arbeiten will (außer ein paar spezielle Anwendungen), reicht so ein Teil auch locker. Wobei man dafür ruhig für Tastatur und Monitor etwas mehr ausgeben darf. Die Aldi-Klasse für (umgerechnet) 1000  war schon vor 5 Jahren reiner Luxus (und überteuert meistens außerdem), und seitdem sind die Preise auch unter Berücksichtigug der allgemeinen Leistungssteigerung ziemlich gefallen. Wer heute 1000  für einen nackten PC ausgibt, ohne einen besonderen Grund dafür zu haben, den halt ich einfach nur für blöd (naja, irgendwie muss man ja sein Geld loswerden).

----------

## rblock

 *c07 wrote:*   

> ...Wenn man damit nicht spielen, sondern arbeiten will (außer ein paar spezielle Anwendungen), reicht so ein Teil auch locker...

 

Was verstehst Du denn unter "ein paar spezielle Anwendungen"? Wenn Du Videofilme bearbeiten oder ein größeres Projekt kompilieren willst (als Entwickler kommt sowas u.U. öfters vor  :Wink:   ), sollte man bestimmt kein Billigteil kaufen, dass anfängt zu kochen wenn es gefordert wird. Außerdem sollte eine Investition nicht nach einem Jahr (oder weniger) schon wieder für den Müll sein. Zumindest wenn man damit sein Geld verdient.  :Smile: 

Investierende Grüße

----------

## c07

 *rblock wrote:*   

> Was verstehst Du denn unter "ein paar spezielle Anwendungen"?

 

Die beiden häufigsten hast du ja schon genannt. Daneben häufig noch GIS u.Ä.. Vielleicht noch Statistikkram, was aber eh eher auf Servern läuft. Aber selbst für vieles von dem braucht man z.B. noch keine Grafikkarte, wie sie in 1000--PCs typischerweise drin ist. Und das Kompilieren von größeren Projekten erfordert auch noch nicht einen besonders leistungsfähigen PC, solang es nicht häufig komplett neu hochgezogen werden muss (oder laufend verschiedene). Wobei sich in der professionellen Anwendung ein überdimensionierter Rechner u.U. schon lohnen kann, wenn er nur gelegentlich mal ausgelastet wird.

Das Einzige, was an Billig-PCs qualitativ wirklich spürbar schlechter ist, sind die Lüfter inkl. Netzteil.

----------

## rblock

 *c07 wrote:*   

> Das Einzige, was an Billig-PCs qualitativ wirklich spürbar schlechter ist, sind die Lüfter inkl. Netzteil.

 

Das ist ja das Schlimme! Ich hatte eine Zeitlang einen Dell Dimension mit einem der ersten P4. Abgesehen von dem lärmenden Grundgeräusch kam ab und zu der Turbo hinzu und dann wurde es unerträglich.  :Sad: 

Meinen jetzigen PC mit Termaltake-Gehäuse hört man kaum obwohl der sieben Lüfter eingebaut hat und, wie bereits gesagt, die Prozessortemperatur auch unter Höchstlast nicht über 45° C steigen läßt. Und dabei ist er richtig leise...  :Smile:   Aber wie gesagt: Das Gehäuse und das Netzteil machen so schon ca. 250 ? aus.

Diskutierende Grüße

----------

## Ragin

Also ich finde den PC von der Grundausstattung her (was zumindest da steht) nicht schlecht. Ob das Teil nun in Einzelteilen billiger ist möchte ich nicht beurteilen, da ich auch keine Lust habe das nachzurechnen. Ihr müsst es aber auch so sehen, dass jeder Komplett-PC erstmal zusammengeschraubt werden muss. Und genau dafür verlangen die Firmen recht viel. Man kann auf einen PC teilweise bis zu 300/400 Euro drauf zahlen, nur, damit er zusammengebaut wird.

Es kennt sich nunmal auch nicht jeder mit der Hardware aus (auch wenn das Zusammenbauen nur ein billiges Puzzlespiel ist) und ist auf solche PCs angewiesen.

Insofern der PC nicht grad den größten Schrott und Ausschuss eingebaut hat, dass er nach 2 Jahren die Füße hoch legt und raucht ist der Preis insgesamt gesehen nicht schlecht. Die Geräuschentwicklung können wir hier leider nicht mit einbeziehen, da wir die genauen Daten dazu nicht kennen. Aber wenn ich an meinen PC denke, dann muss ich sagen, dass dieser PC hier definitiv leiser sein wird. Meiner steht z.Bsp. in der Küche und ich höre ihn im Wohnzimmer trotz geschlossener Tür noch summen wenn es ruhig ist.

Auch das Thema Überhitzung würde ich mal außen vor lassen. Das kann bei jedem PC passieren und wenn es nur ein Lüfter ist der ausfällt.

Was Dell angeht: Die sind zwar etwas teurer als vergleichbares in Einzelteilen, haben aber (zumindest kenne ich das noch so) ihre Teile recht gut aufeinander abgestimmt, so dass man eine optimale Leistung hat. Die meisten anderen Fachmärkte in diesem Bereich schrauben einfach zusammen, was zusammen läuft, egal, ob es Sinn macht oder nicht. Oder was würdet ihr mit einem PIV 3GHz und einer 5400RPM Festplatte anfangen? Ich würde die Platte dem Verkäufer um die Ohren sausen lassen, da das Teil den kompletten PC zum Stillstand bringen kann.

----------

## Gags666

Da muss ich mich jetzt auch mal einmischen.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

>  Man kann auf einen PC teilweise bis zu 300/400 Euro drauf zahlen, nur, damit er zusammengebaut wird.

 

Das ist nun wirklich absolut übertrieben.  :Smile:  Der Zusammenbau eines selbst erstellten PCs kostet im Allgemeinen ca. 50,-  (z.B. bei Alternate).

Ich selbst würde nie einen "Billig-PC" kaufen, wobei ich diese 1000,-  auch nicht für billig halte. Wenn man Geld zum Verschenken hat, dann kann man das machen, aber ansonsten ist man immer besser dran, wenn man sich einfach mal in einem echten Fachgeschäft beraten und einen Rechner zusammenstellen lässt, denn der Zusammenbau ist, wie gesagt, nicht teuer.

Bei derartigen PCs wird immer an allen Ecken und Enden gespart, NoName-RAM, laute Lüfter, kein DualChannel, schlechtes Mainboard, schlechter Chipsatz, etc. - da wird mit ein paar grossen Namen bei diversen Komponenten gelockt, und der Rest ist NoName- und Low-End-Ware oder einfach nur schlecht. Sicherlich gibt es da Ausnahmen, aber ich denke nicht, dass dieser "Deutschland PC" dazu gehört.

----------

## Ragin

Glaub mir, 300-400 Euro sind bei den richtigen Komponenten bei den richtigen Firmen lachhaft  :Smile: .

Ich hab früher selbst bei einem großen Hardwarevertriebshaus gearbeitet und da kam soetwas unter Umständen schonmal vor.

----------

## Gags666

Das ist von den Komponenten völlig unabhängig - das Zusammenbauen eines Rechners kostet heutzutage um die 50,- Euro. Mehr ist schlichtweg Wucher, vor allen Dingen 300,- bis 400,- Euro.

Wenn in Deiner ehemaligen Firma tatsächlich solche Preise verlangt wurden, dann waren das wohl Verbrecher.  :Wink:  Aber mal Spass beiseite - solche Preise sind im Heimbereich definitiv nicht normal und überhaupt nicht tragbar. Im Serverbereich ist das natürlich was anderes, aber um den geht's hier ja gerade nicht.

----------

## Ragin

Nunja, indirekt schon: Es geht darum, ob der PC das bringt was drauf steht, ob der Preis in Ordnung ist und ob er Linux tauglich ist  :Smile: 

Wir diskutieren hier halt nur einen Punkt.

Und du wirst lachen, die alte Firma war mit den PCs noch rel. billig. Es kommt halt immer darauf an, was du drin hast. Nimmst du nur billige Komponenten wird auch der Einbau billiger, nimmst du teure Komponenten, die womöglich mehr Marge haben wird auch der Zusammenbau teurer. Der Preis, der unten rauskommt kann je nach gewählten Produkt und dessen Marge variieren. Dann kommst du auch nen Durschnittspreis von ca. 80 Euro (was eigentlich im Verhältnis zum Arbeitsaufwand und Technikerkosten (getestet sollte der PC ja auch noch werden) schlichtweg zu wenig ist. 50 Euro sind im Prinzip Dumpingpreise, die sich dann in anderen Artikeln (wie z.Bsp. Kabeln) wiederspiegeln. Denn dort zahlst du oftmals Margen von mehreren hundert Prozent.

Aber egal. Kommen wir zurück zum lieben Rechner und dessen Linux-Kompatibilität  :Smile: .

----------

## Gags666

 *Quote:*   

> Nunja, indirekt schon: Es geht darum, ob der PC das bringt was drauf steht, ob der Preis in Ordnung ist und ob er Linux tauglich ist 
> 
> Wir diskutieren hier halt nur einen Punkt.

 

Trotzdem zielt dieser "Deutschland PC" eindeutig auf den Heimbereich ab, und da kann man die Kosten nicht mit denen aus dem Serverbereich vergleichen. Du ziehst doch nicht wirklich in Erwägung derartige Billig-PCs als Server einzusetzen?  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Und du wirst lachen, die alte Firma war mit den PCs noch rel. billig. Es kommt halt immer darauf an, was du drin hast. Nimmst du nur billige Komponenten wird auch der Einbau billiger, nimmst du teure Komponenten, die womöglich mehr Marge haben wird auch der Zusammenbau teurer. Der Preis, der unten rauskommt kann je nach gewählten Produkt und dessen Marge variieren.

 

Da kann ich Dir einfach nicht zustimmen. Es ist im Heimbereich völlig egal welche Komponenten Du in Deinem Rechner drin haben möchtest - wenn sie nicht extra für Dich geätzt und gelötet werden müssen, dann sind die Preise bei den meisten Fachgeschäften pauschal oder variieren um die 50,- Euro herum. Siehe z.B. K&M, Alternate, Arlt, Atelco, Mindfactory, etc. (das soll jetzt übrigens nicht bedeuten, dass ich diese Shops unbedingt gut finde  :Wink: ). Welcher sich halbwegs bei Trost befindliche Mensch würde tatsächlich 300,- bis 400,- Euro nur für den Zusammenbau eines Rechners ausgeben?

Im Server- bzw. auch im Businessbereich wiederum hast Du definitiv Recht - und da widerspreche ich Dir ja auch nicht - da einem z.B. keiner für 50,- Euro einen Serverschrank mit komplettem Inhalt in den Keller setzt.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Dann kommst du auch nen Durschnittspreis von ca. 80 Euro (was eigentlich im Verhältnis zum Arbeitsaufwand und Technikerkosten (getestet sollte der PC ja auch noch werden) schlichtweg zu wenig ist. 50 Euro sind im Prinzip Dumpingpreise, die sich dann in anderen Artikeln (wie z.Bsp. Kabeln) wiederspiegeln. Denn dort zahlst du oftmals Margen von mehreren hundert Prozent.

 

Grob geschätzt braucht man für einen Rechner vielleicht zwei bis drei Stunden zum Bauen und Testen. Da decken die 50,- Euro locker den Stundenlohn eines Fachmarkt-Bastlers für die gebrauchte Zeit. Und um Dein Beispiel mit den Kabeln aufzugreifen - fast alle benötigten Kabel sind bei den gewählten Komponenten dabei, wenn es sich nicht gerade um Bulk-Versionen handel, also werden diese auch verbaut. Ausserdem ist bei dem derzeitigen Modding-Wahn sowieso jedes Kabel nochmal extra bestellt, weil es ja unbedingt ein leuchtendes sein muss, also hat man selbst die Kabelwahl in der Hand - und auch das steigert in keinster Weise den Preis des Zusammenbaus.  :Wink:  Ich meine damit nur, wenn man tatsächlich Angst um die Qualität dieser ausnahmsweise wirklich vernachlässigbaren Teile hat, dann hat man auch das in der Hand. Ausserdem bezweifle ich stark, dass der Qualitätsunterschied zwischen einem Dell-IDE-Kabel und dem mitgelieferten bei meiner Festplatte nennenswert ist. Selbiges gilt auch für andere Teile dieser Art, an welchen auch immer man dann noch sparen könnte.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Aber egal. Kommen wir zurück zum lieben Rechner und dessen Linux-Kompatibilität .

 

Da hast Du Recht - das artet ja aus!  :Very Happy:  Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass da einfach noch zu wenig Informationen über die Hardware bekannt sind, um wirklich sagen zu können, wie kompatibel sich dieser Rechner wohl zu Linux bzw. Gentoo zeigen wird. Für mich steht sowieso fest: Traue keinem Rechner, den Du nicht selbst gebaut hast!  :Wink: 

----------

## Ragin

Tschuldige, dass ich da nochmal was zu schreiben muss, aber rate mal wo ich gearbeitet habe....Tipp: einer von den von dir aufgezählten Anbietern war es...und es war einer der billigsten  :Smile: .

Ich rede auch die ganze Zeit vom Heimbereich. Das Problem ist nur, dass manche Ihre Preise nicht festsetzen, sondern einfach den Einbau so miteinkalkulieren, dass sie die Gewinnspanne vom EK auf ein Mindestmaß setzen und dann einfach berechnen lassen, komme was wolle. Nun gibt es aber zum Beispiel Grafikkarten für 400 Euro und Prozessoren für 500 Euro. Nun lass mal nur da standardmäßig 0,5% Gewinn drauf sein (obwohl es bei anderen vielleicht 30% sind) und du errechnest aber einfach 25%, weil das bei einem Zusammenbau mit Durchschnittskomponenten genau das deckt, was für den PC ausgegeben wird. Du hast also knapp 25% mehr dran verdient als sonst. Das sind jetzt 2 Komponenten. Lass mal noch Speicher dazukommen und schon bist du bei min. 200 Euro wenn du nichts arg außergewöhnliches (Lüfterloses Netzteil...) dazu nimmst. Der PC ist aber trotzdem noch ein Heim-PC (auch wenn die Kiste vielleicht extrem überdimensioniert für die meisten Anwender ist, aber es gibt solche Verrückte nunmal  :Smile: .

Da wo ich gearbeitet habe wurde, wurde normal auch der PC zusammengeschraubt und danach nochmal einem 24 Stunden Test unterzogen (machen soweit ich weiss die anderen großen auch alle). Grund dafür ist einfach folgender: Wenn der PC angeht, wenn du ihn anschaltest heisst es noch lang nicht, dass er nicht irgendwann mal abraucht wenn er etwas Last ertragen muss. Dies kann beispielsweise durch einen Speicherdefekt oder einen nicht korrekt funktionierenden Lüfter geschehen. Also lässt man den PC 24 Stunden bin Benchmarks und BurnOut-Tests laufen. Wenn die Kiste danach immer noch steht und nicht ächzt kann man die auch an den Kunden versenden.

Und du wirst lachen, aber es sind immer wieder Komponenten dabei, die diesen Test nicht überstehen.

Das dauert zwar lang, kostet Strom, es muss ab und an jemand nachschauen, aber der Kunde kommt nicht nach 2 Wochen zurück und will alles zurückgegeben, weil es ihm nach dem ersten Level Doom3 die ganze Kiste zerschmolzen hat.

----------

## Gags666

 *Quote:*   

> Tschuldige, dass ich da nochmal was zu schreiben muss [...]

 

Dann muss ich aber auch nochmal.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Das Problem ist nur, dass manche Ihre Preise nicht festsetzen, sondern einfach den Einbau so miteinkalkulieren, dass sie die Gewinnspanne vom EK auf ein Mindestmaß setzen und dann einfach berechnen lassen, komme was wolle. Nun gibt es aber zum Beispiel Grafikkarten für 400 Euro und Prozessoren für 500 Euro. Nun lass mal nur da standardmäßig 0,5% Gewinn drauf sein (obwohl es bei anderen vielleicht 30% sind) und du errechnest aber einfach 25%, weil das bei einem Zusammenbau mit Durchschnittskomponenten genau das deckt, was für den PC ausgegeben wird. Du hast also knapp 25% mehr dran verdient als sonst. Das sind jetzt 2 Komponenten. Lass mal noch Speicher dazukommen und schon bist du bei min. 200 Euro wenn du nichts arg außergewöhnliches (Lüfterloses Netzteil...) dazu nimmst. Der PC ist aber trotzdem noch ein Heim-PC (auch wenn die Kiste vielleicht extrem überdimensioniert für die meisten Anwender ist, aber es gibt solche Verrückte nunmal .

 

Ich glaube Dir schon, dass Deine Firma diese Preise verlangt und auch auf diese Weise kalkuliert hat. Jedoch ist es nunmal Fakt, dass niemand (der bei Trost ist) derartig viel für einen Zusammenbau bezahlt und auch derzeit keine halbwegs seriöse Firma deartig horrende Preise verlangt. Auch zu DM-Zeiten waren derartige Preise nicht die Regel. Deine ehemalige Firma hat wohl mal dieses Preismodell versucht, kam aber sicherlich nicht weit damit, denn wie gesagt liegt der normale Preis beim Zusammenbau eines PCs, unabhängig von den Komponenten, bei um die 50,- Euro - und das ist nunmal einfach so, da lässt sich nichts dran rütteln. Vor einigen Jahren habe ich übrigens für einen ehemaligen Kollegen bei Mindfactory einen recht anspruchsvollen PC zusammengestellt und auch direkt zusammenbauen lassen - hat damals nicht ganz 50,- DM gekostet.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Da wo ich gearbeitet habe wurde, wurde normal auch der PC zusammengeschraubt und danach nochmal einem 24 Stunden Test unterzogen (machen soweit ich weiss die anderen großen auch alle). Grund dafür ist einfach folgender: Wenn der PC angeht, wenn du ihn anschaltest heisst es noch lang nicht, dass er nicht irgendwann mal abraucht wenn er etwas Last ertragen muss. Dies kann beispielsweise durch einen Speicherdefekt oder einen nicht korrekt funktionierenden Lüfter geschehen. Also lässt man den PC 24 Stunden bin Benchmarks und BurnOut-Tests laufen. Wenn die Kiste danach immer noch steht und nicht ächzt kann man die auch an den Kunden versenden.
> 
> Und du wirst lachen, aber es sind immer wieder Komponenten dabei, die diesen Test nicht überstehen.
> 
> Das dauert zwar lang, kostet Strom, es muss ab und an jemand nachschauen, aber der Kunde kommt nicht nach 2 Wochen zurück und will alles zurückgegeben, weil es ihm nach dem ersten Level Doom3 die ganze Kiste zerschmolzen hat.

 

Ich kenne das Prozedere und dessen Sinn und Zweck - auch ich baue unter anderem PCs (beruflich und privat).  :Smile:  Mit den erwähnten 2 bis 3 Stunden habe ich mich auf den Zusammenbau und die Tests bezogen, die man vollzieht, wenn man vorm Rechner sitzen muss. Aber auch mit einkalkuliertem Strom und einem 24h-Test, bei dem man ab und an mal nachschaut, ob sich das Teil noch im grünen Bereich befindet, rechtfertigt das in keinster Weise derartig hohe Preise.

Wir sollten das aber nun wirklich zum Ende kommen lassen... eine Einigung werden wir wohl nicht finden.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ragin

Gut kommen wir zum Ende  :Smile: 

Aber die Firma verkauft die Preise weiterhin mit dem Model und es funktioniert. Es passiert ja auch nur bei bestimmten Komponenten, dass eine derartig hohe Preisdifferenz auftritt. Sonst liegt man mit dieser Methode bei ca. 50-80 Euro.

Wenn du aber rechnest, dass ein Techniker da 2-3 Stunden da hocken muss und das Ding zusammenschraubt kannst du theoretisch (wenn man die normalen Technikerpreise nimmt, die man zahlt, wenn man etwas machen lässt) pro Stunde 40-60 Euro rechnen. Gehen wir also von 50 aus, wo wir bei Kosten in Höhe von ca. 150 Euro pro PC allein für das Zusammenschrauben wären. Dann muss noch der Platz verfügbar sein, Strom vorhanden, ein Monitor braucht man auch noch Alles zusammen gerechnet kannst du 180 Euro / PC für alles zusammen rechnen. Danach kann er in den Versand.Das ist jetzt zwar nur eine grobe "Kalkulation" für die reinen Betriebskosten, wovon man noch die Margen der Produkte einrechnen könnte, aber die Kosten liegen für ein Unternehmen definitiv weit über 50 Euro.

So, das wars jetzt aber abschließend dazu  :Smile: 

----------

## Gags666

 *Quote:*   

> Gut kommen wir zum Ende 

 

Wir sind fast durch!  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Aber die Firma verkauft die Preise weiterhin mit dem Model und es funktioniert. Es passiert ja auch nur bei bestimmten Komponenten, dass eine derartig hohe Preisdifferenz auftritt. Sonst liegt man mit dieser Methode bei ca. 50-80 Euro.

 

Keine der aufgezählten Firmen fährt dieses Preismodell - der Zusammenbau wird dort pauschal berechnet, völlig Komponentenunabhängig. Aber ich glaube, dass wir schonmal so weit waren.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn du aber rechnest, dass ein Techniker da 2-3 Stunden da hocken muss und das Ding zusammenschraubt kannst du theoretisch (wenn man die normalen Technikerpreise nimmt, die man zahlt, wenn man etwas machen lässt) pro Stunde 40-60 Euro rechnen. Gehen wir also von 50 aus, wo wir bei Kosten in Höhe von ca. 150 Euro pro PC allein für das Zusammenschrauben wären. Dann muss noch der Platz verfügbar sein, Strom vorhanden, ein Monitor braucht man auch noch Alles zusammen gerechnet kannst du 180 Euro / PC für alles zusammen rechnen. Danach kann er in den Versand.Das ist jetzt zwar nur eine grobe "Kalkulation" für die reinen Betriebskosten, wovon man noch die Margen der Produkte einrechnen könnte, aber die Kosten liegen für ein Unternehmen definitiv weit über 50 Euro.

 

So kann man rechnen, wenn man einen Stapel Komponenten zum Händler schleppt und sich diese zusammenbauen lässt, aber nicht, wenn man den Rechner dort kauft.

 *Quote:*   

> So, das wars jetzt aber abschließend dazu 

 

Für mich jetzt aber auch.  :Very Happy: 

----------

